# "Undead"



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Another zombie flick has hit the theaters', but this is only in limited ones.
I've read some reviews, and from I gather the reviews don't look so good.
I may check it out if it comes my way and I'm not expecting much either.
I still haven't seen "Land of The Dead". Maybe, if "Undead" comes around my way, I might try to see 'Land' and 'Undead' on the same day. I will make it my Zombie Day. I hope *LOTD* stays in theaters' for awhile. 
"Undead" came out last Friday, I wonder when it will be around my neck of the woods?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn, Undead finally came out over here? It came out in Australia like three or four years ago. I've been eager to see it forever. I wonder how it came in under my radar? I'll definitely add it to the Netflix queue when it hits DVD.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I, too have been waiting to see this for too long. Over at the old board, our buddy Jenesis (Where is he anyway? I miss that dude, lost touch with him after I left CINEMASYLUM) said that it was one of those flicks that had its moments but overall wasn't very good. I'm always willing to give movies from this particular genre a chance even if it is made by the likes of Ludicrisio Fulci. Unfortunately, *Undead* isn't playing around here anywhere either. It seems like it's going to be another *Bubba Ho-Tep* for "this neck of the woods" I live in.


----------



## feral cat (Jul 27, 2004)

Don’t get too excited about this one, it is fun but its not anything special … not bad for the budget though.


----------

